# Reihe in Datenbank überschreiben falls bereits vorhanden



## Anna85 (26. Okt 2008)

Hi,
ich verwende Derby mit Hilfe des Embedded-Drivers um eine Datenbank mit folgender Tabelle zu erstellen:

```
s.execute("CREATE TABLE TAGESDATEN (DATUM DATE NOT NULL PRIMARY KEY, "
    + "ANZAHL REAL, "
    + "BEDARF REAL)");
```

Mein Befehl zum eintragen von Daten lautet folgendermaßen:

```
conn.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO TAGESDATEN (DATUM, ANZAHL, BEDARF) VALUES (?,?,?");
```

Nun kommt es allerdings vor das ich einem bereits bestehenden Eintrag einen neuen Wert zuweisen muss, also quasi eine Reihe update falls sie bereits vorhanden ist. Der Insert-Befehl liefert dabei leider eine Fehlermeldung wenn das Datum schon einmal angelegt wurde. 
Wie kann ich das lösen? 
Danke, Anna


----------



## maki (26. Okt 2008)

>> Wie kann ich das lösen?

SQL lernen, zB. den UPDATE Befehl.


----------



## manuela (26. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

bevor du dein Insert machst frag doch einfach nach ob der datensatz vorhanden ist.

gruß Manuela


----------

